# anyone have info on riding on St. Lucia



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Im not talking about the Santa Lucia, where the Dolomites' ride was posted about - but rather the island of St. Lucia.

As shown in this photo of the Island's Piton mountains...


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

On a not super-unrelated note, I was in Tortola, BVI this summer and saw a dude on a roadie riding down there. Looked like he was staying out of the "big" city and the attached traffic. A lot of ups and downs, but the roads are narrow and the cars drive pretty fast regardless of traffic. Don't know anything about St. Lucia.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jakerson said:


> Im not talking about the Santa Lucia, where the Dolomites' ride was posted about - but rather the island of St. Lucia.
> 
> As shown in this photo of the Island's Piton mountains...


I wouldn't bother...too much else to do there. Most of the roads that have any elevation are not paved anyway. Maybe MTB instead?

FWIW here is a linky:

http://www.definitivecaribbean.com/guide/StLucia.aspx?group=6

Cycling 
The cycling in St Lucia is quite good. It has excellent terrain, for a start, and there are some excellent back country roads and trails on the Atlantic side. There is an independent cycle hire shop in the north of the island and a number of the hotels have bicycles who can tailor-make a tour for you. Anse Chastanet has good technical riding, see below. If you are riding on the main roads then you should stay aware. The traffic can be very heavy and drivers are not always very considerate towards cyclists. 

Universal Cycle Centre, JQ Mall, Rodney Bay, t 458 4128, [email protected] 
Independent bike rental, cost US$25 for the day, deposit US$100. 

The best technical riding on the island is the excellent network of mountain bike trails at Anse Chastanet Hotel, just north of Soufrière in the south of the island. Called Jungle Biking, they are twelve miles of dedicated single-track trails in an undeveloped bay, Anse Mamin, a former plantation. The trails, well-signed loops that lead out from and return to a main path, wind their way through the scrub and trees and up and over the (often slippery) rocks and roots of the natural country. 

The trails are of varying levels of difficulty. Some are very steep in places, so they present a challenge for a rider of any standard. One of the trails has only ever been ridden successfully from start to finish by one person, the former US national mountain biking champion, Tinker Juarez, who acted as a consultant in their creation. 

All facilities and equipment is available for hire, including bicycles (Cannondales) and helmets. Two hour rental costs US$39, 1/2 day US$49 and full day US$69. Packages are available. There are also tours from the north of the island, which include snorkelling and swimming on the way.


----------



## PaintIt (Aug 18, 2004)

jakerson said:


> Im not talking about the Santa Lucia, where the Dolomites' ride was posted about - but rather the island of St. Lucia.
> 
> As shown in this photo of the Island's Piton mountains...



I was there in Feb and I would be scared to walk down the roads. It is bad enough to ride in a car and if you get in a transport god help you. I traversed the whole island by SUV with friends who are locals and the driving is crazy. If you could find some mountian bike trails that would be much safer than the roads. 

I would highly recommend visiting Jalousie Resort. It is nestled between the Gros Peton and Petite Peton in the pic you posted


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

"would highly recommend visiting Jalousie"

Thanks Paintit. I will be at the Jalousie for a week in September. 

I will take your advice, too. No biking.


----------

